# Bild in Frame einfügen



## Hephaistos (18. Dez 2003)

hallo!

ich sitze schon den ganzen tag an einem problem:

ich möchte in ein AWT Frame ein Bild einfügen.

ich hab schon so viel probiert, dass ich gar nicht mehr weiß, was ich nicht probiert habe, daher bitte ich euch, helft mir 

ist das mit dem "normalen" AWT-Frame überhaupt möglich?
Ich habe eine "normale" Klasse - kein definiertes Applet.
also:

```
public class NAME extends WindowAdapter {
```

und dazu noch


```
this.fWindow = new Frame("CountDown");
this.fWindow.setLayout(new GridLayout(0,3,5,5));
this.fWindow.setBackground(new Color (0, 0, 63));
this.fWindow.addWindowListener(this);
```

mehr ist es nicht (natürlich gibts noch anderen code, aber was das bild betrifft müsste das reichen oder?)

thx in advance!


----------



## keisersoze (19. Dez 2003)

In ein AWT-Frame müsste man es auf diese Weise hinkriegen:


```
ImageIcon imageicon = new ImageIcon(frame.class.getResource("bild.gif"));
JLabel jlabel = new JLabel(imageicon);  
jPanel.add(jlabel);

// frame ist die aktuelle Klasse (abgeleitet von Frame oder JFrame)
// man müsste also auch this statt frame schreiben können.
```

In ein Applet habe ich auch mal so ein Image eingefügt, weiss aber nicht, ob das bei AWT-Frames genauso geht. 


```
Image bild = getImage(getCodeBase(),"bild.gif");     
...
Graphics.drawImage( bild, x1, y1, x2, y2, this );
```


----------



## Ebenius (19. Dez 2003)

@keisersoze: Allerdings hat Dein Beispiel nicht viel mit AWT sondern doch eher mit Swing zu tun.

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------

